# union roscada



## preguntassueltas

dentro del contexto de montar una bomba para extracción de agua de un pozo profundo necesito saber el nombre de las uniones que se utilizan para unir los tubos entre sí para conseguir mayor longitud. Si el pozo es de 5 metros y cada tubo tiene un metro hay que unirlo mediante un pequeño dispositivo con rosca a otros tubos. No tengo claro el nombre de esas uniones en inglés. Gracias


----------



## Pedrusconio

*threaded joint*


----------



## rodelu2

Threaded pipe coupling.


----------



## pops91710

Threaded pipe _*coupling*_ is correct. http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...=24&ndsp=40&ved=1t:429,r:10,s:24&tx=82&ty=104

Couplings are used for joining pipe nipples and pipe sections together. They can be used for plumbing pipes or electrical conduits.
Unions are for mid-line maintenance of a plumbing line that make it possible to remove pipes or pumps without unscrewing the entire line: *http://www.google.com/imgres?num=10...&tbnw=169&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0*


----------



## preguntassueltas

Thank you I think that's the right word. If you live in California do you know the word for brocal, el brocal de un pozo?. I am sure in that part of USA you have to know this low wall around a water well. How do you name it?
Thanks again


----------



## preguntassueltas

Thank you I think that's the right word


----------



## preguntassueltas

Bueno si eres español conces la palabra brocal, como se dice en inglés el brocal del pozo?
saludos


----------



## pops91710

Si el brocal es bajo, lo llamamos  CURB (un bordillo). Si es más alto decimos WALL (pared) o PARAPET 

In modern wells, a brick parapet surrounds the well shaft at ground level. 
En los pozos modernos, un parapeto de ladrillo rodea el pozo arriba del suelo.
http://indianjourneys.wordpress.com/2009/12/31/stepwells-of-gujarat/


----------



## preguntassueltas

Muchas gracias por su respuesta verdaderamente es la que yo necesito. Curb is the name. Because I am translating manuals for waterpumps, and the should have a curb. thanks again


----------



## preguntassueltas

Tengo un proyecto de videojuego para enseñar inglés como segunda lengua a niños entre 5 y 10 años. Necesito grabar los diálogos correspondientes hablados por personas que hablen inglés como lengua nativa, sabrás que en colombia es muy difícil encontrar personas extranjeras y especialmente de habla inglesa, por eso me pregunto si podrías grabar una media página de expresiones que te enviaría y me las remitieras por internet. MI E-Mail es lamismagata@yahoo.com. 
gracias


----------

